# Hey I meet Toner



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

Had my 6th Annual MBT Guns and Hoses T on at Bands on the Beach and it started a conversation with a fellow Fishing forum member Toner. It was nice to meet you and hope to shot some fish with you in the future. TY :letsdrink


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey Ty

It's always nice to meet more dive buddys we will have to keep an eye on the weather for Wed my cell # is 777-6722 Chad


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

Will do I know the guy that makes the dam work sch. so I'll shoot for next wed. Hope to shoot some fishes soon before the RS season is over. I have a few # to the east so even if we go out of Destin maybe it wont be to far. Good to see Ya'll again. PS my boy almost made it to China with the help of the shovel. Ty


----------

